# Flat out...



## MaCo (Aug 16, 2014)

So I picked up a pax at Harvard Divinity School and 3/4 mile later, my tire goes flat. A huge screw in the tire, perhaps a sign from who knows. 

So my question is will Uber reimburse me for the tire as there was a pax onboard and the meter running or will I get screwed for the screw? Anyone successful in getting them to pay for something similar? It was a measly $50 and I sent a detailed explanation along with the receipt.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you're going to be paying for that yourself. Uber will cover you as far as legal fees that result from the gray areas we sometimes operate under, as that is something they are directly responsible for. But, repairs and maintenance are unlikely to be reimbursed.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it is safe to assume that Uber will not cover this incident.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Vehicle maintenance is your responsibility, including flat tires.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Über covers any damage done by the passenger so technically if you didn't pick up the passenger you wouldn't have a screw in your tire
# loophole ??


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

MaCo said:


> So I picked up a pax at itarvard Divinity School and 3/4 mile later, my tire goes flat. A huge screw in the tire, perhaps a sign from who knows.
> 
> So my question is will Uber reimburse me for the tire as there was a pax onboard and the meter running or will I get screwed for the screw? Anyone successful in getting them to pay for something similar? It was a measly $50 and I sent a detailed explanation along with the receipt.


Passenger paid $.21 per minute and the screw was your tip. Admit It, some riders won't even offer you a screw


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

40mpg said:


> Passenger paid $.21 per minute and the screw was your tip. Admit It, some riders won't even offer you a screw


Actually, actual damage done by riders isn't covered. You need to contact your insurance company for that, and that's what we'll tell you. Cleaning fees are covered.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

You got charged $50 for a tire plug?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I bought the road hazard tire warranty...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Actually, actual damage done by riders isn't covered. You need to contact your insurance company for that, and that's what we'll tell you. Cleaning fees are covered.


@Farlance Isn't Raiser's James River Insurance supposed to be primary during the Accept Ping to Pax Drop off period?
Why would drivers file a claim with their Personal Car Insurance when the damage is caused by a paying pax while the car is operating as a Vehicle For Hire? Say a pax swings open the door into a moving car...

And can you please offer any insight on this:
What really is MANIPULATING THE SURGE? Drivers are choosing to stay offline till their vicinity is in Surge Pricing. What Uber policies are they in violation of by doing so? Uber obviously thinks that reducing the rates to their current level makes best business sense at this moment. But drivers think that accepting rides at these lower rates is not viable for them.
Thanx!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-we-can-manipulate-the-surge.2482/page-2


----------



## MaCo (Aug 16, 2014)

uberlady said:


> You got charged $50 for a tire plug?


No, it was really gnarly, bit a chunk of it out and obviously needed replacing.


----------



## MaCo (Aug 16, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Actually, actual damage done by riders isn't covered. You need to contact your insurance company for that, and that's what we'll tell you. Cleaning fees are covered.


Farlance*, if I'm on ANY job, let's say window washing, scooping ice cream, etc and there is an insurance claim, that claim goes to the company. When I used to drive to and from appointments for a musuem, I was covered by their insurance company. Why then, WITH YOUR CLIENT onboard, with whom I've had no previous contact, and was contracted financially through UBER's own devices and communications systems, and I responded quickly, legally and professionally to the demand, why, why, why would I not have the benefit of insurance by your company?

It's great to live in Boston, we have a lot of good lawyers and journalists here (and I happen to be in their circle). It's not about insurance, it's about the principle, I'm not quabbling about $50, I'm thinking about all the other things that can happen. Fender bender, broken windshield, broken axle- those would not be the drivers fault, and even though they pay $1 per ride, the Uber insurance does not kick in????????

This would make a good story for my next cocktail party, Uber does not actually insure their drivers, but EVERYONE IN AMERICA is PAYING AN EXTRA DOLLAR under the assumption that it's for INSURANCE, but no, when something happens on the road in performing the drivers duty, it falls back on their own personal insurance.

Obviously I don't have a gift with legalese, but I know plenty who do.

*since you used "we" I'm going to assume you work for Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MaCo said:


> Farlance*, if I'm on ANY job, let's say window washing, scooping ice cream, etc and there is an insurance claim, that claim goes to the company. When I used to drive to and from appointments for a musuem, I was covered by their insurance company. Why then, WITH YOUR CLIENT onboard, with whom I've had no previous contact, and was contracted financially through UBER's own devices and communications systems, and I responded quickly, legally and professionally to the demand, why, why, why would I not have the benefit of insurance by your company?
> 
> It's great to live in Boston, we have a lot of good lawyers and journalists here (and I happen to be in their circle). It's not about insurance, it's about the principle, I'm not quabbling about $50, I'm thinking about all the other things that can happen. Fender bender, broken windshield, broken axle- those would not be the drivers fault, and even though they pay $1 per ride, the Uber insurance does not kick in????????
> 
> ...


@Farlance is a CSR at Uber. Community Support Rep, I think. He answers drivers emails.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

If you have a Discount Tire nearby, I highly suggest that your next set of tires be from them. Their road hazard warranty is fantastic and their service in incomparable to any other tire store I've been to.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MaCo said:


> Farlance*, if I'm on ANY job, let's say window washing, scooping ice cream, etc and there is an insurance claim, that claim goes to the company. When I used to drive to and from appointments for a musuem, I was covered by their insurance company. Why then, WITH YOUR CLIENT onboard, with whom I've had no previous contact, and was contracted financially through UBER's own devices and communications systems, and I responded quickly, legally and professionally to the demand, why, why, why would I not have the benefit of insurance by your company?
> 
> It's great to live in Boston, we have a lot of good lawyers and journalists here (and I happen to be in their circle). It's not about insurance, it's about the principle, I'm not quabbling about $50, I'm thinking about all the other things that can happen. Fender bender, broken windshield, broken axle- those would not be the drivers fault, and even though they pay $1 per ride, the Uber insurance does not kick in????????
> 
> ...


Yes our friend Farlance is a UBER CSR. He was up front about it early on.

So make his life easy here, I said a few things that unintentionally were hurtful.

He provides a useful insight into how things run at his level. He cant change much, or influence policy.

What you say is interesting about equipment/car cover whilst working. It would be simpler if you were actually "employed" by UBER, but we are not. Sub-contractor is the term used in Australia, not sure what it is in the US.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yes our friend Farlance is a UBER CSR. He was up front about it early on.
> 
> So make his life easy here, I said a few things that unintentionally were hurtful.
> 
> ...


Independent Contractors.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Damage to tires that is confined to the tire itself is not covered by insurance. So if you get a flat, 1) it is probably under your deductible, and 2) isn't covered anyway.

Now if you somehow manage to have one of those NASCAR-style tire blowouts, the tire still isn't covered, but the resulting body damage is.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

MaCo said:


> Farlance*, if I'm on ANY job, let's say window washing, scooping ice cream, etc and there is an insurance claim, that claim goes to the company. When I used to drive to and from appointments for a musuem, I was covered by their insurance company. Why then, WITH YOUR CLIENT onboard, with whom I've had no previous contact, and was contracted financially through UBER's own devices and communications systems, and I responded quickly, legally and professionally to the demand, why, why, why would I not have the benefit of insurance by your company?
> 
> It's great to live in Boston, we have a lot of good lawyers and journalists here (and I happen to be in their circle). It's not about insurance, it's about the principle, I'm not quabbling about $50, I'm thinking about all the other things that can happen. Fender bender, broken windshield, broken axle- those would not be the drivers fault, and even though they pay $1 per ride, the Uber insurance does not kick in????????
> 
> ...


Wrong. Accidents and such that happen while online are covered by Raiser's insurance policy. Flat tires are not, because, well, insurance companies just plain don't cover flat tires.

Damage by riders means things like damaged upholstery, broken cup holders, dings from hitting the door on a light pole, etc. Minor damage to the interior or exterior of the vehicle caused by the rider themselves, not another person in a vehicle.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Farlance Isn't Raiser's James River Insurance supposed to be primary during the Accept Ping to Pax Drop off period?
> Why would drivers file a claim with their Personal Car Insurance when the damage is caused by a paying pax while the car is operating as a Vehicle For Hire? Say a pax swings open the door into a moving car...
> 
> And can you please offer any insight on this:
> ...


Manipulating surge pricing is any behavior which causes you to only receive surge trips. This means things like cancelling trips that are not surge priced until you get a surged ride, or having a customer re-requst the trip until they get a surge rate.

I had an issue I had to deal with during the Beyonce concert in LA , where a driver literally took a customer's phone, requested a trip for himself (supposedly at her behest) and accepted the 14.5x Surge rate without informing her. Then he took the phone from her at the end and gave himself a 5-star rating and didn't let her see the price screen at the end.

That ended poorly.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MaCo said:


> So I picked up a pax at Harvard Divinity School and 3/4 mile later, my tire goes flat. A huge screw in the tire, perhaps a sign from who knows.
> 
> So my question is will Uber reimburse me for the tire as there was a pax onboard and the meter running or will I get screwed for the screw? Anyone successful in getting them to pay for something similar? It was a measly $50 and I sent a detailed explanation along with the receipt.


It's your personal car, so why the hell would any one pay for your flat tire.
Why don't you send uber the receipt for your gas too!


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Farlance Isn't Raiser's James River Insurance supposed to be primary during the Accept Ping to Pax Drop off period?
> Why would drivers file a claim with their Personal Car Insurance when the damage is caused by a paying pax while the car is operating as a Vehicle For Hire? Say a pax swings open the door into a moving car...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-we-can-manipulate-the-surge.2482/page-2


You make a good point about damage to the vehicle by the pax while the pax is in the vehicle on an Uber ride. If it's something that insurance would normally cover, then if Ubers insurance is the primary, then it should cover.

To the OP's question, no insurance would cover that. The partner is responsible for wear an tear/maintainance on the vehicle.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I had an issue I had to deal with during the Beyonce concert in LA , where a driver literally took a customer's phone, requested a trip for himself (supposedly at her behest) and accepted the 14.5x Surge rate without informing her. Then he took the phone from her at the end and gave himself a 5-star rating and didn't let her see the price screen at the end.
> 
> That ended poorly.


and do you just take the rider's word that this is what happened, or do you actually ask the driver about it? How do you know it isn't just a story made up by the rider to get out of some obscenely expensive ride? I would hope that Uber wouldn't just blindly believe that rider's are always telling the truth...


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> and do you just take the rider's word that this is what happened, or do you actually ask the driver about it? How do you know it isn't just a story made up by the rider to get out of some obscenely expensive ride? I would hope that Uber wouldn't just blindly believe that rider's are always telling the truth...


based on my experience with Uber support the customer is always right!

A friend of mine told me one of his drivers was deactivated on the spot and no one knew why until he contacted Uber support. Apparently, a female customer had complained of sexual improper behavior from the driver late at night after dropping her off. When it is their words versus ours we don't stand a chance and Uber automatically assume the worse without asking for our side of the story. Anyhow, this SUV had a dash cam and was able to refute the claim. The driver said the passenger was drunk and the one making the advances which he turned down. We assume she got pissed and decided to fabricate the story to get him in trouble.

Anyhow, regarding the driver who ordered a ride on the behalf of the passenger after the Beyonce concert I wouldn't believe a single word of that story. For those who don't know, when a huge surge hits, there are proper measures in place to ensure the passenger know what they're getting into when they order a ride. First, they have to enter the surge amount into the app. Then, they'll receive a text from Uber which they have to reply to before the request is sent out. Now all of this has to happen while the driver is online and is not being swamped by requests otherwise the passenger who happens to be in your car at the time will have their request sent to the next available driver. There is too many moving parts to make this story believable. She might have been able to sell me on the story but the part where she claimed he took her phone after the trip to rate himself is over the top LOL.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MaCo said:


> So I picked up a pax at Harvard Divinity School and 3/4 mile later, my tire goes flat. A huge screw in the tire, perhaps a sign from who knows.
> 
> So my question is will Uber reimburse me for the tire as there was a pax onboard and the meter running or will I get screwed for the screw? Anyone successful in getting them to pay for something similar? It was a measly $50 and I sent a detailed explanation along with the receipt.


You are out of luck here my friend, car maintenance is all on the owner operator, Uber does not in any way shape or form cover you for flat tires or any other type of car failure, even when you had a customer in the car, Uber considers you an independent owner operator, and that is what you are.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> It's your personal car, so why the hell would any one pay for your flat tire.
> Why don't you send uber the receipt for your gas too!


Good idea, do you have the address where I can my gas receipts? It's worth a shot.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> and do you just take the rider's word that this is what happened, or do you actually ask the driver about it? How do you know it isn't just a story made up by the rider to get out of some obscenely expensive ride? I would hope that Uber wouldn't just blindly believe that rider's are always telling the truth...


In this case, I actually had to heavily investigate the information. Turns out the driver was at the location, and had provided his phone number to the passenger initially (He took her to the concert, and was picking her up for the return trip). Upon looking at the notification history, request time, and start time for the trip, there was barely a 15 second window between when the ride was requested and when it was started. Not to mention the surge notification popped up and was instantly dismissed four times.

I can't really speak for most situations regarding riders, since I handle driver tickets exclusively (especially cleaning fees; I hate looking at pictures of vomit, guys), but when something comes my way, I heavily investigate to try and figure out what's actually happened, and ignore the 'he said, she said' backtalk from riders and drivers for the most part. Logical process, not emotional.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> especially cleaning fees; I hate looking at pictures of vomit, guys


But it's so much fun, in EMS we like to guess what they ate that day... of course you're at a disadvantage in the game since you can't smell it...
Personally I always appreciate the riders who were kind enough to drink peppermint schnapps before vomiting in my car.

It's good to know that at least _you_ actually investigate, and not just believe the rider's version of events. I hope that the other CSR's do the same.


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

> =I can't really speak for most situations regarding riders, since I handle driver tickets exclusively (especially cleaning fees; I hate looking at pictures of vomit, guys), but when something comes my way, I heavily investigate to try and figure out what's actually happened, and ignore the 'he said, she said' backtalk from riders and drivers for the most part. Logical process, not emotional.


hey farlance

I noticed an added line in the FAQ under cleaning fees lately, as I have the worse of luck with passengers lately when I was researching for more info. I believe the capped amount was 250 and now was lowered to 200. What if I always submitted a cleaning fee for 200 because I always have my car completely detailed inside and out after an incident no how big or small the mess is. I know the FAQ says you will be reimburse accordingly and I dont want to be stuck with a 200 cleaning bill because Uber thinks I only have 80 bucks worth of vomit stuck on my leather seats.

And regarding the added line of info " please inform us if you did the cleaning yourself"

Do we get compensated if we told you guys we cleaned up the mess later?[/QUOTE]


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I bought the road hazard tire warranty...


And even if you don't have road hazard, Pep Boys will plug any tire for free if you're a Rewards member.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber_Suv said:


> hey farlance
> 
> I noticed an added line in the FAQ under cleaning fees lately, as I have the worse of luck with passengers lately when I was researching for more info. I believe the capped amount was 250 and now was lowered to 200. What if I always submitted a cleaning fee for 200 because I always have my car completely detailed inside and out after an incident no how big or small the mess is. I know the FAQ says you will be reimburse accordingly and I dont want to be stuck with a 200 cleaning bill because Uber thinks I only have 80 bucks worth of vomit stuck on my leather seats.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's a really good way to lose a lot of money, quickly. Do not take advantage of the customer by having the inside of your car completely detailed. That's despicable.

If the mess we see in the photos doesn't make sense compared to the amount of money you spent on detailing, be prepared to get half or less of what you spent back. We use our judgment to determine if the fees are appropriate.

Keep in mind that Uber doesn't pay you for the cleaning fee, the customer does. So basically you're stealing from someone if you go overboard with the cleaning; I've had plenty of tickets come in with a $200+ receipt and the mess is something they could have cleaned with a damp brush, some carpet or upholstery cleaner, and a vigorous soak in baking soda to eliminate the smell.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

What about the fact that the cleaning also puts you out of commission for the rest of the night and into the next day? That doesn't show up on any receipt.


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

> That's a really good way to lose a lot of money, quickly. Do not take advantage of the customer by having the inside of your car completely detailed. That's despicable.
> 
> If the mess we see in the photos doesn't make sense compared to the amount of money you spent on detailing, be prepared to get half or less of what you spent back. We use our judgment to determine if the fees are appropriate.
> 
> Keep in mind that Uber doesn't pay you for the cleaning fee, the customer does. So basically you're stealing from someone if you go overboard with the cleaning; I've had plenty of tickets come in with a $200+ receipt and the mess is something they could have cleaned with a damp brush, some carpet or upholstery cleaner, and a vigorous soak in baking soda to eliminate the smell.


I can't exactly wash half a car or ask them to detail only a section of it. And if they would agree to detail a section, the work itself would time consuming and tedious and it warrants the full cost of a detail. People tend to forget vomit is part liquid and the interior of a car has crevices which vomit can easily slide into. On surface it may look super clean but wait until you peel everything back. I don't want to take any chances and rather have the detailer do it right the first time which cost more hence the near 200 bill rather than have a lingering stench because we're afraid to spend the money and not be fully reimburse for it. When someone causes damage to our properties we're well within our rights to have the other party make us whole again.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If just the back half has vomit, there's no need to vacuum the front floor mats, clean the dash, windshield, etc.

That being said, I doubt you'd see many places that would do a "half detail.'

My one vomit incident didn't get anything on the car, but I had to stop driving during a guarantee period (and an unusually slow night) to get rid of the barf bag, Fabreze the interior, and double check everything, and by that point I got annoyed at the last set of riders and just called it a night. I got made fun of on the reddit sub when I implied that I wouldn't have charged for a cleanup (if needed) because I'd do the work myself. The suggestion was that all cleaning work is done by the driver, and not taken to a detailer.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is any behavior which causes you to only receive surge trips. This means things like cancelling trips that are not surge priced until you get a surged ride, or having a customer re-requst the trip until they get a surge rate.
> 
> I had an issue I had to deal with during the Beyonce concert in LA , where a driver literally took a customer's phone, requested a trip for himself (supposedly at her behest) and accepted the 14.5x Surge rate without informing her. Then he took the phone from her at the end and gave himself a 5-star rating and didn't let her see the price screen at the end.
> 
> That ended poorly.


I am talking about when I am in the MIDDLE of a surge area and I get a ping to outside the surge when there are 6 cars closer to the rider.

THAT is not my fault. I would gladly accept a ride when I am the closest one, I position myself so I am NOT near the "edge" of the surge area.... why did the request not get accepted by the closest driver?

Frankly I am not a fan of the surge, If uber put rates back where they were when I started 9 months ago I would be happy. I know, crazy talk.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Even if there was an argument for the tire, I'm sure a deductible would apply.

As far as cleaning fees, I think what is "despicable" is someone disrespecting your personal property because they cannot hold their booze.

Another good point was made - if the guy/gal barfs in your car at 11pm on a friday night, it may put your car out of comission for at least that night. There is an opportunity cost. I think the fee should be both rehabilitative [cost of cleaning] and punitive [deterrent to not f-cking puke in cars] on the passenger.

Farlance, we do like your insight though. I will let you throw up in my car any day of the week.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I am talking about when I am in the MIDDLE of a surge area and I get a ping to outside the surge when there are 6 cars closer to the rider.
> 
> THAT is not my fault. I would gladly accept a ride when I am the closest one, I position myself so I am NOT near the "edge" of the surge area.... why did the request not get accepted by the closest driver?
> 
> Frankly I am not a fan of the surge, If uber put rates back where they were when I started 9 months ago I would be happy. I know, crazy talk.


This is a result of Uber changing surge to happen in zones instead of citywide the way it used to. Why would any driver accept non-surge rides when they're in, or near, a surge zone? It just doesn't make sense, maximizing profit is a priority, especially with these new low rates.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Why would any driver accept non-surge rides when they're in, or near, a surge zone?


Because riders are starting to wait out surges. The whole 128 belt was at 2.75x this evening; I got nothing. Then 2.25x; nothing. Then 1.5x; nothing. Surge disappeared - BEEP BEEP! Last week I was getting back to back pings every day, same time, no surges.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Actually, actual damage done by riders isn't covered. You need to contact your insurance company for that, and that's what we'll tell you. Cleaning fees are covered.


I believe that if we know which passenger did the damage, then we should have the right to sue the customer for the damages. Why should we have to use our insurance? Will Uber give us the information so that we can pursue the passenger if he/she has damaged our vehicle?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Because riders are starting to wait out surges. The whole 128 belt was at 2.75x this evening; I got nothing. Then 2.25x; nothing. Then 1.5x; nothing. Surge disappeared - BEEP BEEP! Last week I was getting back to back pings every day, same time, no surges.


Just being in a surge area often isn't enough, you need to be where all the customers are. Especially for the much larger zones outside of Boston. Now that the students are back, expect more frequent, higher, and longer surges (unless Uber does something to screw it up for us).


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that if we know which passenger did the damage, then we should have the right to sue the customer for the damages. Why should we have to use our insurance? Will Uber give us the information so that we can pursue the passenger if he/she has damaged our vehicle?


No, why would they ? They are not going to get any 20% cut from whatever money you could potentially receive from the passenger, so they have no interest at all to do so.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that if we know which passenger did the damage, then we should have the right to sue the customer for the damages. Why should we have to use our insurance? Will Uber give us the information so that we can pursue the passenger if he/she has damaged our vehicle?


You have their full name on the waybill (assuming they didn't use a fake account). I'm sure you could get the court to subpena Uber for the records if need be as well.

Also depending on where you are there may be criminal charges as well. In MA for example wanton or malicious damage to any property worth more than $250 (value of the property, not amount of damages) is a felony. I'm sure we're all driving cars worth more than $250. In MA you could even make a citizen's arrest (for a felony committed in your presence), and detain them for the police if you were so inclined.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Just being in a surge area often isn't enough, you need to be where all the customers are. Especially for the much larger zones outside of Boston. Now that the students are back, expect more frequent, higher, and longer surges (unless Uber does something to screw it up for us).


Like I said, this is the same area where it was back to back pings last week. It's possible other drivers were already chasing the surge and were closer, but it's quite the coincidence that the pings started as soon as the surge ended. I did get a couple of nice surge fares in Boston in the morning.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Uber_Suv said:


> based on my experience with Uber support the customer is always right! ....
> 
> Anyhow, regarding the driver who ordered a ride on the behalf of the passenger after the Beyonce concert I wouldn't believe a single word of that story. For those who don't know, when a huge surge hits, there are proper measures in place to ensure the passenger know what they're getting into when they order a ride. First, they have to enter the surge amount into the app. Then, they'll receive a text from Uber which they have to reply to before the request is sent out. Now all of this has to happen while the driver is online and is not being swamped by requests otherwise the passenger who happens to be in your car at the time will have their request sent to the next available driver. There is too many moving parts to make this story believable. She might have been able to sell me on the story but the part where she claimed he took her phone after the trip to rate himself is over the top LOL.


If I were a customer service rep, I would check with the driver. However, the customer may be right. If you look at the boards and on various reviews you'll find drivers that say they ask to see the phone at the end of the trip and give themselves 5 stars. I have had one rider tell me it happened to him (the driver demonstrated how to rate, gave himself 5 stars). There are drivers who supposedly use child locks to lock the passengers in the car and don't unlock until the passenger has given them a 5 star rating. Likely the drivers doing that don't last long, one complaint like that will end their service.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber_Suv said:


> based on my experience with Uber support the customer is always right!
> 
> A friend of mine told me one of his drivers was deactivated on the spot and no one knew why until he contacted Uber support. Apparently, a female customer had complained of sexual improper behavior from the driver late at night after dropping her off. When it is their words versus ours we don't stand a chance and Uber automatically assume the worse without asking for our side of the story. Anyhow, this SUV had a dash cam and was able to refute the claim. The driver said the passenger was drunk and the one making the advances which he turned down. We assume she got pissed and decided to fabricate the story to get him in trouble.
> 
> Anyhow, regarding the driver who ordered a ride on the behalf of the passenger after the Beyonce concert I wouldn't believe a single word of that story. For those who don't know, when a huge surge hits, there are proper measures in place to ensure the passenger know what they're getting into when they order a ride. First, they have to enter the surge amount into the app. Then, they'll receive a text from Uber which they have to reply to before the request is sent out. Now all of this has to happen while the driver is online and is not being swamped by requests otherwise the passenger who happens to be in your car at the time will have their request sent to the next available driver. There is too many moving parts to make this story believable. She might have been able to sell me on the story but the part where she claimed he took her phone after the trip to rate himself is over the top LOL.


Lolwut. Why don't you go do your job, instead telling me how to do mine?

The driver admitted that he both requested the trip himself and rated himself at the end. He claimed he showed the surge screen to the rider, which was impossible because it was dismissed less than a second after it came up (We timestamp these things, guys. Every notification on rider and driver side is recorded.)


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Lolwut. Why don't you go do your job, instead telling me how to do mine?
> 
> The driver admitted that he both requested the trip himself and rated himself at the end. He claimed he showed the surge screen to the rider, which was impossible because it was dismissed less than a second after it came up (We timestamp these things, guys. Every notification on rider and driver side is recorded.)


Speaking of recording - why does the app ask for access to the microphone Farlance?


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Speaking of recording - why does the app ask for access to the microphone Farlance?


No idea. Most of us CSRs never get to even see the driver application, to be honest.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Even if there was an argument for the tire, I'm sure a deductible would apply.
> 
> As far as cleaning fees, I think what is "despicable" is someone disrespecting your personal property because they cannot hold their booze.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I don't pick up the bar crowd in my own vehicle. I wonder if I could pick up drunks during a surge in my cab though for extra money ... would they even care or remember enough to report to uber I wasn't in my normal vehicle??

May have to try that sometime if there is enough of a surge for kicks


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Lolwut. Why don't you go do your job, instead telling me how to do mine?
> 
> The driver admitted that he both requested the trip himself and rated himself at the end. He claimed he showed the surge screen to the rider, which was impossible because it was dismissed less than a second after it came up (We timestamp these things, guys. Every notification on rider and driver side is recorded.)


lol where did that come from? My reading comprehension isn't all that great, but I wasn't telling anyone how to perform their duties accordingly. At least that is not what my intent was. I was merely pointing out the process of requesting a ride during a huge surge so the members here can come up with their own conclusions as to who is making up the false claims. If I had to bet money on it, it would be the passenger that was the one making up the story based on the limited information and this case I was wrong.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

He has a good point, having the apps open side by side would be the way to prove his theory. It it showed no surge on customer app by they driver was seeing a surge on his side, that is a flaw in the system and it is misleading the driver.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Farlance, we do like your insight though. I will let you throw up in my car any day of the week.


LOL. Seriously Farlance, your participation in this forum is highly appreciated. Now if you could get some of the upper operations management folks of Uber to also participate (or at least read) this forum, that would go a long way.


----------

